# Weekly Competition 2014-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' U2 F' R' F' R2 U2 R' U'
*2. *F2 R' F' U2 F' U R2 U'
*3. *U2 R F U' R F' U' F' U
*4. *F' U F' R F' R F2 U' F2 U'
*5. *U' R2 F' R F' U2 R F R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F' D B L2 R B D L D U2
*2. *U L F R F' U' D B' U L2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 R2
*3. *L' U2 L2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 L D2 R D R D F' D' R F L U' L'
*4. *D2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' R' U R F' L2 D2 F' U2 R B L'
*5. *L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F' U2 L B' F2 R F' L U F2 L B

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 D' Uw' U B2 Fw' L' R D' L2 D2 Uw2 F U' R2 B' F' R' Uw2 Fw L' Rw Fw D L D B' D2 Uw Rw' Fw F' U B' Rw' B2 Fw D2 Rw' R'
*2. *U' B2 Uw2 U L Rw2 B L' R2 Uw2 F' Uw U2 Rw D L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' Fw2 L' Uw Fw2 U' Rw2 R' Uw' Rw F' Rw' B2 Fw2 F R' Fw' F D U2
*3. *Fw L2 Rw' R2 U R2 F2 Rw2 B Fw D2 Fw Uw' B R2 U2 Rw' B Fw' Rw D' Uw U2 F' D' B F R D' Fw L2 F' R2 D' Uw2 L' Uw R B' F2
*4. *U2 B2 F Uw Rw B' R' D2 F2 Uw2 L Uw F2 U Rw R2 B R' U L2 Fw2 Uw' Rw Uw' R' F2 L' Uw2 Fw2 L Uw2 B Fw' U R F' D' L2 D2 Uw
*5. *D2 R' B F2 Uw2 L' B' F' L Rw' U Rw2 R D' Rw2 Uw Rw' R B Fw2 D U2 Rw' D' B2 U Rw R' U L2 Uw B2 F' L2 Uw' B2 D' B' Fw' D

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 Bw' F' D B' Dw' Rw Bw Fw U F2 Dw' Uw2 U' Bw' Lw' D2 Rw' Bw2 R' B' L2 Fw2 R' F' L' D Lw U' Rw2 F L Dw' Lw' D Bw' Dw' B' Fw' F2 D' U Lw Bw' U' Bw L Fw2 L' R Dw' Uw2 B' Dw F' L' Bw L2 D' L'
*2. *Dw' R2 Fw' D' Dw2 L' F2 L' Lw' Rw' D2 Rw B F' L' D Dw2 Fw Lw' F Uw2 Fw' Dw2 U B U Rw2 R2 B' D' Bw2 Dw2 Lw B' L R' Fw' L2 Lw' Fw2 L2 Fw Dw' U R2 D2 Lw2 Rw2 R' U Bw' Lw2 D Dw Uw Bw Dw Bw' Fw' U2
*3. *Dw Fw2 Rw2 R2 F2 U' Fw2 D L2 Rw' B D' Uw2 B' Fw2 D2 U Lw' D' L2 U' Fw2 Rw' Fw R2 B2 Fw' Dw' U2 B Rw' U2 L Lw B2 Fw' F' Dw' Fw' R2 D' Lw B2 Fw2 Rw' F U' L2 Rw' Dw2 U' F L Rw Dw2 B R2 U Lw Dw'
*4. *U2 B Dw' Uw F2 Rw' B' R2 F2 D' Rw' B Uw2 L' Lw2 D Uw2 U Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' Lw2 Uw2 U F2 U2 B' Rw R B Fw2 F L R2 Fw D Dw R2 Bw2 Dw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw2 D' R' B' Bw' Dw' F2 Dw' R Uw' U' L2 Dw B Rw F
*5. *Uw F2 Dw' B' Fw' L' Rw2 R Uw U2 B' Bw2 D' R U' L2 U F L2 Rw2 U Rw2 D U2 Fw2 U2 R Fw' Dw Rw' B' Fw' F' D' Dw2 B Rw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw D B Uw F2 Lw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw D2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 U Rw' F2 Lw' Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 2L2 2R2 U 3R2 2R 3F2 L2 2R' B' 2B' 2D2 3U 2U' B' 2D2 3U R 3U 2U F' 3R' 3U' 3F2 2U' U 3F2 3U' L' R' D2 3F 2U2 B 2B2 L2 2R2 B2 3F2 2L 3F2 F2 2D2 L R' F2 2R 2F' 3U' 2U 3F' L2 2L 2F' 3R2 R2 2D2 L 2B L' 2L 2R' R' 2U2 2L2 D2 3U 2U2 3F 2F'
*2. *2D2 R 3F F' 2L 3R' B2 F 3U' 2R B D' 3U' 2L' D 2F' 2D2 L' 3F D 2D2 3U2 2U B F2 R2 D' 3U L2 F' 3U' 2F 2D' B' F2 2D2 L' B' 2B' F' D2 L' 3U' L' R' 3F' 2R' R' 2U 2F 2D 2U2 U L2 B' 2U F' 3U' 2U L 3U' 2U' F L2 2L' 2D2 3U' B 3R' 2F'
*3. *D2 F2 3U 3R' 2D2 3R2 3F' F2 L2 3U 3F' 2D' 3F 2L F2 U2 3R2 B2 2L F L2 U2 3F2 2F' 3U' 2U U2 F2 3U2 3F U F 2L B2 F L' U 2L2 D2 2U 2B' U' 3F' F2 2R D2 F 2D 3U2 2L' D U' R' 2D2 2L' D' B2 L 2L2 D 2B' 3F2 2F L2 2R2 F R 3U 2B' 3F2
*4. *F2 2L2 U2 L 2L 3U' 2U2 3F2 L2 2R' 2D' F' 2L 2R R B R' 2F' F' R2 U' 2R2 3U' 2F F D2 L R' 2B' 3R' 3U2 3F U' 2L2 2F' 3R' U2 2B2 R2 2F' 2R2 U' 2B 2L D2 3U' 2U 2B D' 2U' F2 2U B' F' 2D' 3U 2U 2R 2F2 3U 3F F L' 2U2 3F' 2D' 2U 2R 2B 2U'
*5. *3F2 3U L 2B 2U2 3F 3U2 2U F2 2D' 2U2 B' L' U2 L' 3R' F' D' 2D2 2U F' 2R D B 2D' 3F2 L' 3R 2D2 3U2 2U' 3F 3U' F' 2L' F2 2L' 2D' L2 2B2 2F2 2U 2R2 2F2 2L' B' 2F' 3U 2U 2R' D2 L 2R2 3U' 2R' 3U R2 2U2 U2 3R' 3U' 2R 2F2 U2 L 2R2 3U 2B' 3F2 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 2F' 2D2 3D' 3U U R 2U 2R 2D2 2F F' R' D 3L 2R2 3B F 3R 2B 2L2 R2 D 3U 2B2 3F2 F' 3L 2R R2 2D 3U2 2U2 3B2 U2 R' 2B 2F2 2D' L 3D' 3L D 3U U' 3F L 2F' U2 L 2L2 3R B 3F' F' D2 2D2 3D2 2U2 U 3B' U2 3F' 2L 3L 2B' 2F' 3U' R' 2F2 3D2 3F2 2L' U2 2B 3B' 2U2 2B 2U2 2B' 3B2 L F U2 3R2 U2 B2 2D' 2L2 2R2 F2 3D 3R' 2B' 2U' 2R2 2D' 2B' 2L2 B2
*2. *L2 2L2 D2 3L 2F 3L 2B' 2D 2F2 3U R2 3U' 2B2 3L R2 2D2 2L2 3F L 3R 3D' L2 2R' D' 3B' F 3U2 L 2L2 2B' 3D' R' 2F2 D2 U2 2R2 R 3B' L' 3L2 3R2 3B' 2U2 3L' 2B' 3R2 B2 R 2F' 3D2 2F2 L' D2 B' 3B 2F 2L 2B2 3F F' 3U U R' 2D' 2U 3L B 3F 3U2 L 3B' 3F2 F' 3L 3R' F' 2D2 2R 2B 3U' B 3L2 3R R' B2 2B 2F' F' R2 3U 3F2 D' B 2B 3B' D' 2B' 3B F' L'
*3. *3F L' 3U' 3F2 3D' 2R' 3D' 2U 3R F' L 3R 3U L' 3R F' D2 B' 2B' 3B2 3F2 3R 2F2 2D2 3D2 3F 2F' 2L' 3F' 2F' D' L' 2B F 3D' 3L 3B2 L2 R2 U2 2F F U2 2B2 3B U2 2B' 3R R 3D2 2B2 3F 3D B2 2D' 3B' 2R 2D2 F' L2 2L' F' 2D 3D2 3B 3L2 3R2 2R U2 2R2 R 3F2 3R D 2B 3L2 2D2 3D' 2U' U L2 3R2 3B 3F' 2R' D L2 3F2 2U' R2 U R' 2U 2F U2 2B' 3F 2D2 F 3L2
*4. *L' 3F 3U 3L' 3B' R D' L' B2 U' 2B2 3L2 2R' 3U2 2U2 3F F 3R B2 D 2B' 3B D2 2D2 2L' 3R 3U B' 3L' U' R2 F L 3R 2D' 2U' 2R' F' 2R' R' 3U2 B' L2 2L' 3R' R U2 B2 3R F' U' 2L 3D 2F' 3R2 B' 3B 3F' F 3L 2B2 F2 3L R 3B2 3F2 2D' U' F' D' 2U' L' 2L' 3B 2L 2B 3L2 2U2 U2 B L2 B2 2R U' L2 3D' 3B2 D 2L' 3D2 3L D2 2U' B 3B' 2D' 3B 2F 3D' 2B2
*5. *L2 D 3D2 B R2 2U2 B2 3F' 3L' D' 2F2 F2 3L' R' 3D' 2F' 2D2 3B' 2U' U 3R 3U2 3R2 2D' F' 2L2 3B' D 3B2 2F2 F 2D' F L' 2R2 R2 U 2L' 3D2 2B 3F 2F2 U' R' 3D 3F' 3U2 2B' 3F' 2U2 3L' R 2D 3D 2U' 3B2 2F 2U2 3R R B D' U B 2F2 F' U F 3L 2D2 U2 L2 2L 2R D U' 2L' 3L2 U F2 2D2 3D' U 3R' 2R 2D U L2 2U L 2B' R2 2D' 2L' 3B' 3U2 3R2 2D 2B' 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 U2 R F' R' F'
*2. *U F' U' F' U2 R2 F R' F'
*3. *R' F2 R' U2 F R' F' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B R2 F' R2 B L' R B' R2 D F' D2 L' D2 U
*2. *F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' U R2 D' F L' D' R B' D2
*3. *R F' D L' B' U2 B R D' B' L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Fw Uw Rw2 R2 D' F2 Uw L2 Rw' R2 D' Fw2 F Rw' B2 Fw F2 Rw2 F' Uw2 L' Rw Fw2 U L' B' Fw' L F2 D2 U2 L2 U L D' B' L Rw2 Uw2
*2. *U' B' L2 U F U' F' Rw2 Fw F2 Uw' B Fw' F' Uw' B2 Rw' D' Uw2 R U' B2 L D' L B' Fw2 Uw B2 Rw F' Rw B L' B' D Uw' U2 Rw B2
*3. *Rw' Uw' Fw F L2 R2 Fw2 F R2 B' R U2 B2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' D2 R Uw' L2 B' L' Rw2 F2 D' B Uw U2 B2 Fw D' B' L' B2 L Fw' F2 L Rw Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' U' Bw2 Lw' Rw F R Fw Lw Rw Bw Fw F Rw U' B2 U2 L' R2 Dw U' R2 D2 L R2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw Lw' B Bw' D2 Uw Lw' Fw' L Uw' F' Lw2 B2 Fw' Rw D' U' Bw' R2 Dw2 Fw' D' Rw' Dw Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw Fw' D Dw' B
*2. *Fw' L U2 F2 Lw' Fw2 Lw Fw Dw' Uw' R B2 L U Bw D2 Uw Lw B2 F Rw2 U Lw' D' Lw' B2 Dw' F2 D B' U' Fw F Lw' Rw' Uw2 L Uw Rw2 Uw' U' Lw' B' R D U' L' Lw2 Rw D' Rw' D' Uw Lw' U2 L2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 R2
*3. *B' Rw' B Fw Lw2 Fw D Dw2 Uw U Rw2 D2 Dw U Rw' U Bw Fw' Dw B' Rw U2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw' U R2 Dw' R2 D' B2 Bw2 R2 Bw' F2 Uw2 B2 Bw Lw' Rw' Bw Dw2 Uw R2 D2 B Fw F2 R' B2 D2 Fw' U' L' R' F2 Lw Bw U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' B' 2L2 2U2 U2 F2 2D 3F2 L 3R2 2R2 3F R U2 2B' 2L D2 2U 2F' 2D2 3U' 2R' U2 2L2 R2 U 2B' 2F D' L' 3F' D 2D2 U2 F' R 2D2 3R' U2 3R R F' 2D' L2 2R' U2 B' 3U2 2L' D L 2L' 3R2 3F 3R2 2R2 2F' D' 2D' 2R B' 2B L' 2L' 3R' R2 2U' B' 3F' 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R 2F L2 2B2 2R 2D 3B 2R' 2D' 3D' 2U2 3R2 B' 2D 3U 3R' 3U 3L2 U' B 3B' U2 B' R2 D 3U 2F' 2U2 3B' 2U U2 2B 2F2 3U' 2U' 3L' 3F2 2F2 3D L 2B' 3F' 2U B2 R 2U2 U' B' F' L 3R B' L' 2L' 3D2 B' 3R' 2R2 3U B2 D' 2D 2B' D 3L2 B2 2R2 2D' 3D2 2F 3D2 L' 2D 3L 3R2 B2 2F2 F2 2L' U2 L2 3B R 3D U 3R2 3D' 3U' L' 2R 3F' L2 3R' 2B' 3R 2U2 F2 U' R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R2 B D2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R F' L' B L U L B R2 F2
*2. *R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 F R D L' R' D2 B R' U F2 U'
*3. *U2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 B U2 B U2 F' L' D2 U' B2 D' B' R2 U' F U2
*4. *F2 D2 L U2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 L D B' U' B2 U' B2 D F' U
*5. *B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 U' B' F' U' R' F D F
*6. *R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' L' D2 L' R' B' U' R' U F L
*7. *U2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U' R' D' R' B F' U' B2 F U
*8. *D U2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U' L' U' B' U B' R U2 R2 F' D
*9. *F' L' U' L U2 F' D F L B L2 U2 B R2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 U2
*10. *B' L' F' D F' L' B U D F D2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 L U2 R2
*11. *L2 D' L2 D F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U B' U' F2 L2 R B U F U2 L'
*12. *U R' B' L2 D R F' U R B' U' L2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2
*13. *U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B D U2 F' R' D L2 U B2 F2
*14. *L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 U' B L' R2 U R B L' B U' R' F'
*15. *R' D' B U' L B' R' U D L' U2 B U2 D2 R2 F' R2 B R2 B' L2
*16. *B2 D B2 R B D' L D B2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F U2 B' R2 B
*17. *U B2 U R2 U2 B2 U B2 D B2 U F' D2 U F2 R2 B L2 D' L' D2
*18. *B' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 D F2 D F L' U2 F2 U2
*19. *U B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D R2 D2 R B D' R B2 L' D' F'
*20. *D2 U F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B' L B2 R' F U B F D2 R2 U
*21. *D2 B F L2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 B' D L R D U' R2 B' D' B' R
*22. *L' B2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 F2 R U' L D' U B' R2 F' D' U' R'
*23. *R2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 U' F2 L D B2 D2 R2 F D L2 R B
*24. *B2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 B L2 U2 B U F L' B D' U R F' U L2
*25. *L' B2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 D F R B D' F R2 U F' U
*26. *R2 D B2 U B2 U R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L D' F' R' B L' R' D' R' B2
*27. *L2 D' F2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B' D2 R' D' F2 U2 R' U B2 F'
*28. *L2 F' B D' F' L' D' R2 F2 R' D2 L2 D B2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B2
*29. *U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 U B2 D F2 U B' D U F L' F2 R' U' L' F'
*30. *B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D U2 L2 U' L B' D2 R' U2 B' U' L' R2 B R'
*31. *R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 B D F2 U2 L' F2 U' L R' U'
*32. *D2 B U2 F2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F D2 U L R2 U2 R' F L D' U2 R2
*33. *U L2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U R' F2 L' D R' D' U B2 F' U2
*34. *R' D2 F' U2 F' U R2 U2 L F U R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' R2
*35. *U2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 F L U' B2 R' U F' L2 U' B2 R
*36. *R' U L U B2 U' F2 L F U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2
*37. *F' B2 R2 B2 R F2 D F B U' R2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D2
*38. *B2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 L U' L2 F' R' U F2 L B'
*39. *R2 B U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 D F2 L' U2 R2 F' D2 R U2 L'
*40. *L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F' R2 B' R F' L' B2 U' L' R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D R2 U B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B L U' B L' F L2 U' L' R
*2. *U R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F L' F U L U2 B' L2 B2 R'
*3. *F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 R' D2 U' R2 B2 R' F' D2 R' U
*4. *U2 D' B' R U L' U' F B2 L U' L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U
*5. *F D B2 R2 B D B2 R L U F2 R D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' U' R D' R F2 D2 B' U F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U D2 L2
*2. *D2 L2 U L2 R2 U R2 U F2 D F2 R D F L D R D U2 R D2
*3. *D L2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 R' D2 R B F R2 U B' D2
*4. *L2 D2 B2 L2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 D B' R' D B2 D U2 B R D'
*5. *F' U2 B' U2 R2 B L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L' D2 B2 L R2 B2 D' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' D' F R2 D' L2 F2 R' F' U B2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2
*2. *L2 F U2 F L2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D R' U L' R' D2 B' R' D L'
*3. *B2 U B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D U2 R' D B' R B F D L2 D' B
*4. *U F2 U L2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 D L2 R' D2 L B' L D2 F' U F' R
*5. *F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 R' B' D' F D L' B2 U L2 U R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L F' R2 U R' D2 B' U2 D F' L' F2 R' B2 D2 R2 L B2 U2 R F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U2 F U' F U2 F' R2
*3. *D' F2 U L F L F' B' D L' F2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 L D2 B2
*4. *Rw2 U L R2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 B2 L' B' F' D' U2 L2 Rw' R' Uw' Rw F' L' B2 F U' L Rw R' U' Fw' D' Uw Fw' L' U' B Uw B' U' Fw D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R F' R2 F' R' U2 F'
*3. *U2 B' F' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' U L D' B R F D U2 R D'
*4. *L2 D Rw R' B Fw' F D2 B2 Fw2 F2 D Fw' L Rw' Uw2 U' L Rw2 Fw' F2 D2 B F' Uw F R2 F L2 U Rw' F Rw' F Rw' Uw' Rw F2 Rw2 Uw
*5. *F2 Rw F' Lw2 D2 Fw2 Dw2 U Bw F2 Uw Rw2 Uw B2 Fw' F' D' Dw' R2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' R2 B Fw2 Rw Uw F L2 Lw' B2 F' Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw Dw B2 U2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 L Fw2 F' R Dw' Bw' L D Dw' U R Bw' R Dw U Fw2 Lw' Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' U L R' U L l b u
*2. *U' L R' L' B' R L b' u'
*3. *U R' B' L R U B' R l' r' u'
*4. *L R' B' L' U' B L' B' l
*5. *R B R' L' U R L U l' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (-2, -1)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (-5, -4) /
*4. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -2)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (6, -3) / (3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D R U' R U L R' L U
*2. *U' R L' R' D' U L' R
*3. *R L' U D L' R' U' L'
*4. *U' L' D L' R D U' R
*5. *U' R' L U' D' R L R' U


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 24, 2014)

*2x2:* (6.76) 8.09 7.01 7.42 (9.80) = *7.50*
*3x3:* (40.05) 29.51 (21.48) 21.83 23.44 = *24.93* Eww..
*4x4:* 1:49.22 1:58.53 (1:33.78) (2:30.71) 1:36.846 = *1:48.20*
*5x5:* 3:18.79 3:25.36 (3:38.10) (2:55.27) 3:05.45 = *3:16.53 *PB single and ao5 
*7x7:* 11:03.80 11:19.09 (12:02.19) (10:14.90) = *11:25.74* Sub 10, here I come
*Pyraminx:* (25.09) 20.48 (14.54) 17.43 20.89 = *19.56*
*Megaminx:* 4:57.43 (5:23.02) 4:29.22 5:04.94 (4:10.61) = *4:50.530* 
*Skewb:* 35.73 (DNF Pop) 21.33 21.14 (20.46) = *26.07* Just learned how to solve the skewb
*3x3 One Handed:* 1:20.86 (1:28.61) 1:12.70 54.64 (53.60) = *1:10.09*
*2-4 Relay:* = *2:17.36*
*2-5 Relay:* = *5:40.179*


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 24, 2014)

*3x3: *11.41, (13.33), 11.13, 13.15, (10.15) = *11.90*
*5x5: *1:30.55+, 1:33.66, 1:26.51, (1:43.84), (1:22.17) = *1:30.24*
*clock:* 20.93, (16.45), (21.77), 20.58, 19.95 = *20.49*
*Skewb:* 16.04, 17.93, 16.06, 13.08, 21.85 = *16.68*


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 24, 2014)

(note there are 2x2 scrambles behind it becuasse i was doing it on cs timer and had to do it on some type of scramble)
2x2


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
avg of 5: 2.765

Time List:
1. 2.504 
2. (3.077) 
3. 2.847 
4. 2.944 
5. (2.358)


3x3:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
avg of 5: 10.38

Time List:
1. 9.99 
2. 10.58 
3. 10.57 
4. (12.14) 
5. (9.40)


4x4:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
avg of 5: 47.89

Time List:
1. 43.72 
2. (41.75) 
3. 49.25 
4. 50.68 
5. (51.74)


5x5:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
avg of 5: 1:31.83

Time List:
1. (1:21.92) 
2. 1:31.81 
3. 1:30.67 
4. 1:33.01 
5. (DNF(1:29.49))


Pyra:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
avg of 5: 5.41

Time List:
1. 4.46 
2. (6.85) 
3. 5.97 
4. (3.71) 
5. 5.82


skewb:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
avg of 5: 7.88

Time List:
1. 8.37 
2. 8.13 
3. 7.15 
4. (6.59) 
5. (9.33)


2-4 relay : 1:07.94
2-5 relay : 3:05.47 (ultrafail)


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 25, 2014)

*3x3:* (9.44), 9.61, (12.01), 9.59, 10.46 = *9.89*
*2x2:* (2.01), 3.49, 2.55, (4.23), 3.70 = *3.25*
*2BLD:* 20.61, 21.81, 14.52 = *14.52*
*3BLD:* 35.42, DNF(51.03), DNF(53.90) = *35.42* I DNF too much


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 25, 2014)

*2x2x2: * 9.70 11.87 (12.41) 10.83 (7.91) = *10.80*
*3x3x3:* 20.23 21.46 20.74 (22.57) (19.52) = *20.81*
*4X4X4:* (1:48.45) (2:11.01) 1:49.40 2:01.65 1:58.65 = *1:56.57* // It's been a while since I hava had sub 2 avg


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 25, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> *2x2x2: * 9.70 11.87 (12.41) 10.83 (7.91) = *10.80*
> *3x3x3:* 20.23 21.46 20.74 (22.57) (19.52) = *20.81*
> *4X4X4:* (1:48.45) (2:11.01) 1:49.40 2:01.65 1:58.65 = *1:56.57* // It's been a while since I hava had sub 2 avg


Hey Marcel, you should check out my 4x4 race thread, it helped me get sub 2:00 and motivated me to practice more.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 26, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey Marcel, you should check out my 4x4 race thread, it helped me get sub 2:00 and motivated me to practice more.



OK, I will check into it. I have been focussing on 3X3 a lot lately where my 2X2 and 4X4 times have gotten a lot worse.


----------



## Richy (Jun 26, 2014)

*2x2:* 5.14 (5.54) (4.42) 4.67 5.12= *4.98*
*3x3: *16.76 (17.86) 17.18 (16.00) 16.25= *16.73*
*OH:* (34.67) 38.59 (38.65) 35.65 35.96 = *36.73*
*4X4:* 1:24.87 (1:04.92) 1:22.53 (1:25.82) 1:24.39= *1:23.93*
*Skewb:* 13.35 14.70 (11.07) (17.35) 13.82= *13.96*
*2-3-4Relay* = 2:08.76
*Magic: *1.46 (1.84) (1.46) 1.53 1.57 = *1.52*
*Pyraminx:* (7.20) 9.71 9.14 9.64 (11.12) = *9.50*
*Square-1:* 1:14.53 (1:18.79) 55.25 (35.32) 58.98= *1:02.92*
*Clock* (28.45) 29.06 34.46 (36.65) 32.76= *32.09*
*Feet:* 1:42.82 (1:46.37) 1:27.56 (1:23.78) 1:36.62= *1:35.67*
*5x5:* 3:33.57 4:07.39 (3:08.42) (4:18.00) 3:36.53 = *3:45.83*
*2-3-4-5relay:* 5:41.00


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2014)

*3x3:* 17.53, 15.91, 15.52, (18.62), (15.34) = 16.32
*4x4:* (DNF), 1:07.02, 1:02.73, 1:03.88, (1:01.15) = 1:04.54
*5x5:* 1:46.91, 1:45.88, (1:49.50), (1:33.85), 1:48.60 = 1:47.13
*6x6:* 3:30.15, (2:51.59), 3:00.12, 2:59.18, (DNF) = 3:09.82
*7x7:* 4:44.35, 4:53.27, (5:12.14), (4:30.22), 5:06.76 = 4:54.79
*OH:* 31.91, (24.22), (52.20), 33.58, 29.20 = 31.56
*Megaminx:* (1:48.09), 2:05.12, (2:11.82), 1:48.92, 2:06.06 = 2:00.03


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 28, 2014)

*4x4x4BLD:* 9:32.64 DNS DNS
comment: 6:15ish memo
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF 15:00.45
comment: First solve total time was 16:30ish with about 7:1x.xx memo. 2nd solve total time was 14:45ish. Not sure about memo on the last two solves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 1, 2014)

Results: congrats to riley, mycube and qaz

*2x2x2*(25)

 2.02 Coolster01
 2.85 Antonie faz fan
 3.25 Tao Yu
 3.27 riley
 3.37 stevecho816
 3.59 Nihahhat
 4.08 andi25
 4.63 mycube
 4.85 SweetSolver
 4.89 CyanSandwich
 4.98 bh13
 4.98 Richy
 4.99 Petro Leum
 5.00 giorgi
 5.04 Wilhelm
 5.54 NZCuber
 6.60 Schmidt
 6.86 thatkid
 7.51 Rocky0701
 7.65 qaz
 8.03 Mike Hughey
 8.08 Keroma12
 8.75 ComputerGuy365
 10.80 MarcelP
 16.45 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(37)

 8.77 stevecho816
 9.57 riley
 9.89 Tao Yu
 10.25 Coolster01
 10.51 Antonie faz fan
 11.89 Petro Leum
 11.90 SirWaffle
 12.27 Natecuber
 12.83 mycube
 13.28 andi25
 13.52 bh13
 14.37 qaz
 15.03 Wilhelm
 15.10 giorgi
 15.53 Nihahhat
 16.32 Dene
 16.73 Richy
 16.91 Keroma12
 16.94 VeryKewlName
 17.66 thatkid
 18.41 NZCuber
 19.18 Perff
 19.24 Kenneth Svendson
 19.81 CyanSandwich
 19.81 LostGent
 20.81 MarcelP
 21.19 Mike Hughey
 23.28 Schmidt
 24.55 ComputerGuy365
 24.91 SweetSolver
 24.93 Rocky0701
 26.99 PJKCuber
 27.27 kprox1994
 27.70 CubeBird
 28.58 RjFx2
 30.86 MatsBergsten
 39.47 sivamrhack
*4x4x4*(18)

 38.08 stevecho816
 44.32 riley
 46.95 Antonie faz fan
 50.51 mycube
 51.16 qaz
 54.07 Wilhelm
 59.37 andi25
 1:04.31 Petro Leum
 1:04.54 Dene
 1:15.40 thatkid
 1:23.93 Richy
 1:31.88 Schmidt
 1:38.69 Mike Hughey
 1:43.13 CyanSandwich
 1:48.20 Rocky0701
 1:56.57 MarcelP
 1:57.38 MatsBergsten
 3:20.78 kprox1994
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:30.24 SirWaffle
 1:31.44 Antonie faz fan
 1:32.50 mycube
 1:35.20 riley
 1:40.91 Wilhelm
 1:46.80 andi25
 1:47.13 Dene
 1:59.28 qaz
 2:00.95 Keroma12
 2:36.53 Mike Hughey
 3:16.53 Rocky0701
 3:45.83 Richy
 5:09.97 MatsBergsten
 7:39.55 CyanSandwich
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:09.82 Dene
 3:18.49 qaz
 3:51.61 riley
 4:08.73 Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:08.88 Wilhelm
 4:17.13 mycube
 4:54.79 Dene
 6:52.65 Keroma12
 7:21.40 Mike Hughey
11:16.21 Rocky0701
 DNF qaz
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 16.14 Petro Leum
 21.42 riley
 24.65 mycube
 28.57 giorgi
 31.56 Dene
 36.73 Richy
 43.95 qaz
 46.00 Mike Hughey
 51.04 CyanSandwich
 52.08 Schmidt
 1:07.57 Keroma12
 1:09.40 Rocky0701
 1:13.01 ComputerGuy365
 1:20.65 RjFx2
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:01.74 riley
 1:14.82 Kenneth Svendson
 1:35.67 Richy
 1:47.79 qaz
 DNF CyanSandwich
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 11.22 stevecho816
 11.62 riley
 14.52 Tao Yu
 25.04 Mike Hughey
 26.89 CyanSandwich
 28.31 MatsBergsten
 30.18 qaz
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 35.42 Tao Yu
 40.54 riley
 42.36 mycube
 1:07.30 qaz
 1:33.58 Mike Hughey
 1:59.24 CyanSandwich
 3:17.64 Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:03.77 mycube
 4:45.89 riley
 7:22.02 MatsBergsten
 9:32.64 cmhardw
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF qaz
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:45.33 mycube
15:00.45 cmhardw
15:25.12 MatsBergsten
16:36.99 Mike Hughey
 DNF qaz
 DNF riley
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

11/15 (38:34)  CyanSandwich
8/11 (59:25)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 1:57)  riley
2/3 (26:44)  Nihahhat
1/2 (11:02)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:34.53 riley
 DNF qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 59.77 riley
 1:06.19 qaz
 1:07.94 Antonie faz fan
 1:15.72 mycube
 2:02.44 CyanSandwich
 2:08.76 Richy
 2:17.36 Rocky0701
 2:18.00 Schmidt
 3:03.01 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:53.53 riley
 2:58.04 mycube
 3:03.64 qaz
 3:05.47 Antonie faz fan
 5:40.17 Rocky0701
 5:41.00 Richy
*Magic*(1)

 1.52 Richy
*Master Magic*(1)

 6.43 riley
*Skewb*(14)

 6.25 Coolster01
 7.40 stevecho816
 7.72 Antonie faz fan
 7.74 Wilhelm
 8.14 Natecuber
 9.49 riley
 10.91 SweetSolver
 12.92 mycube
 13.96 Richy
 16.68 SirWaffle
 18.06 andi25
 24.95 giorgi
 26.07 Rocky0701
 29.13 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(8)

 7.89 Perff
 8.82 Natecuber
 8.94 qaz
 16.43 mycube
 18.00 riley
 19.14 SweetSolver
 20.49 SirWaffle
 32.09 Richy
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.95 andi25
 5.28 Antonie faz fan
 6.39 Wilhelm
 7.42 qaz
 7.87 bh13
 8.38 riley
 9.06 giorgi
 9.50 Richy
 10.39 SweetSolver
 12.93 mycube
 14.45 Mike Hughey
 14.56 Keroma12
 14.74 Schmidt
 15.11 CyanSandwich
 15.54 RjFx2
 19.60 Rocky0701
 23.20 ComputerGuy365
 29.18 kprox1994
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:12.43 andi25
 1:41.91 qaz
 1:46.76 mycube
 1:48.33 riley
 1:53.85 Wilhelm
 2:00.03 Dene
 4:50.53 Rocky0701
*Square-1*(4)

 31.91 qaz
 58.12 CyanSandwich
 1:02.92 Richy
 DNF Wilhelm
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

30 okayama
35 Mike Hughey
42 CyanSandwich
48 riley
50 qaz
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

268 riley
218 mycube
212 qaz
160 CyanSandwich
147 Antonie faz fan
129 Wilhelm
122 Richy
118 andi25
117 Mike Hughey
109 stevecho816
107 MatsBergsten
95 Dene
91 Keroma12
84 Tao Yu
83 Petro Leum
79 Coolster01
75 Rocky0701
74 giorgi
63 SirWaffle
63 bh13
59 Nihahhat
56 Schmidt
56 SweetSolver
53 Natecuber
44 thatkid
32 NZCuber
29 Perff
27 ComputerGuy365
26 MarcelP
26 Kenneth Svendson
24 cmhardw
22 VeryKewlName
17 RjFx2
16 okayama
16 LostGent
16 kprox1994
9 PJKCuber
7 CubeBird
4 sivamrhack


----------

